# قانون رقم 4 لسنه 1994



## بيكو بيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الملف الموجود هو النص الكامل لقانون البيئة رقم 4 لسنة 1994
أرجو أن يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا علي الاضافة الجيدة
وللأسف القوانين المصرية لا تطبق الا علي النجارين ومحلات الكشري
والدليل ان منطقة الادبية والعين السخنة من اعلي معدلات التلوث في العالم 
وسلامي لوزارة شئون البيئة


----------



## sayed00 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بيكو بيكو قال:


> الملف الموجود هو النص الكامل لقانون البيئة رقم 4 لسنة 1994
> أرجو أن يستفيد منه الجميع


 

مشكور اخى بيكو

القانون و لائحتة التنفيذية موجودين فى الموقع التالى


الموقع من هنا

بالتوفيق​


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا غالى وان شاء الله أستفيد منه انا عملتله دونلواد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي بيكو
ومشكور أخي سيد


----------



## زيزو3 (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلاعلى المجهود الجيد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الملف

..............


----------



## محمد كســاب (2 فبراير 2010)

يكفى اننا نتعلم الصواب يطبق ام لا دا عيب اشخاص رد على احد التعليقات


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## عمروصلاح (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (13 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

